# connexion hotspot sfr



## jhardran (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
je viens d'avoir un ipod touch 4 qui fonctionne très bien chez moi en wifi avec la box sfr adsl n'ayant pas sfr comme fournisseur pour mon téléphone portable je sélectionne en dehors de chez moi client adsl je m'identifie et je vais dans les réglages ipod afin de me reconnecter automatiquement. 
je suis souvent déconnecté mais quand il retrouve un sfr public il faut toujours que je rentre mon identifiant et mon mot de passe alors que j'ai bien coché à chaque fois ce rappelle de mon identifiant. 
comment faire pour éviter de rentrer à chaque fois ces données, l'application que j'ai trouvé c'est sfr wifi mais il faut un iphone ou un ipod touch 3G 
merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (19 Août 2012)

Et oui, pareil pour moi. Il n'existe pas une appli sfr wifi ?


----------



## jhardran (20 Août 2012)

je viens d'avoir un technicien SFR qui m'a dis que l'ipod touch ne peut pas enregistrer l'identifiant bien qu'il y a une case à cocher pour ça.
si quelqu'un trouve une façon d'éviter ça merci d'avance


----------



## jhardran (21 Août 2012)

sur l'apple store, il existe l'application easy wifi je viens de l'acheter 1,59  cela à l'air de fonctionner correctement.
demain je reviendrais pour plus d'infos dessus.


----------



## jhardran (22 Août 2012)

easy wifi est vraiment une très bonne application à avoir absolument très facile d'utilisation.
cette application permet une connexion et les reconnexions de façon automatiques


----------

